# Breeder Insurance



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Just curious as to what Breeders think are the best insurance companies if your having a litter? I am currently with the KC and I know that they do offer Breeding risks to the policy. What companies do Breeders use? *


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I used KC also. I don't know if there are any others that do it. I looked everywhere last year and could not find any others that do breeders insurance


----------



## tiddliewink (Mar 31, 2011)

MissBexi said:


> *Just curious as to what Breeders think are the best insurance companies if your having a litter? I am currently with the KC and I know that they do offer Breeding risks to the policy. What companies do Breeders use? *


Been using Pet Plan as they would carry on insuring a dog with an on-going condition. Many others wouldnt. Will look at the KC next time, see what they offer


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think KC are the only insurance that will cover whelping and breeding related problems.



> Been using Pet Plan as they would carry on insuring a dog with an on-going condition


I think the OP was referring to breeders insurance rather than pet insurance. I thought Pet plan no longer did breeders insurance - have they started doing it again? Also, I would assume that no dog having an ongoing condition would be bred from so I can't imagine that would be an issue.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think it's something I've ever seriously considered, I may have glimpsed when they started it, but not taken it any further than that.

I've just been reading through the KC's policy documents, and what I would say is anyone seriously considering taking it out, should read the exclusions with a toothcomb - C- sections are excluded in certain breeds (presumably those prone to need them).

Interesting to see they won't insure bitches who have already had 3 litters - while I personally think this is fine and wouldn't contemplate having more than three litters (usually max of two) - it's a bit 'off' when you consider how many litters the KC allow a bitch to have currently, and that this has been reduced to 4 - underwriters rules I am guessing.

Conversely, they won't insure bitches who are 6 or over having their first litter  (when it's well known the absolute max age is 5 and ideally 4).

Dogs who have already had two c-sections sensibly won't be covered.

Lots more in the policy documents, as many people tend to simply sign on the dotted line rather than read the small print, definitely worth going over these documents with a toothcomb - not because there is anything sinister in it as such - but for someone, it may well be a waste of money).

It doesn't cover puppies over 12 weeks, or once they go to their new homes - whichever is sooner (I thought they were heralding puppy cover in their policy as well for new owners - clearly not) 

Would be interesting for curiosity purposes to know how much it costs - might just have to make a phone call


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

The only place you can get breeder insurance now seems to be the Kennel Club (Agria). All other pet insurers specifically exclude anything relating to pregnancy and giving birth so you would need a specialised cover.

On the basis of the policy offered and the KC's general insurance reputation you'd probably be better off saving your money. (And I don't usually say that about insurance).

You might try NFU. I don't know if they do this type of insurance but they may, as they do all sorts of livestock cover.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mine cost roughly £50 pm. I cancelled mine once the pups were 12 weeks. As long as you dont claim you can cancell when you like. I have insurance with another company but obviously it wouldnt cover any thing breeding related. It was just peace of mind for me


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Mine cost roughly £50 pm. I cancelled mine once the pups were 12 weeks. As long as you dont claim you can cancell when you like. I have insurance with another company but obviously it wouldnt cover any thing breeding related. It was just peace of mind for me


Does that only cover the dog being bred from at that time, or do their policies 'expand' to cover other dogs in the household irrespective of whether they are being bred from?

£50pm is actually less than I know some people pay for standard pet insurance  (thankfully not me)


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

That was just for Rosie and the pups. It covers each pup up to £500 and the bitch up to £1000 so not the best insurance but better than nothing. That did also include her normal insurance. You can pick and choose what parts of the insurance you want to make it more reasonable.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

*Yes I was reading though the KC small print and I don't think people would realise some of the restrictions if they hadn't read it. 
It was someone at work who was asking me as we had a dog in who was having pups, she wasn't being groomed she was just in the shop and we got chatting about the insurance. 
The KC does look good and would give piece of mind but I was just curious if other breeders looked for a Breeders Insurance or if they stuck with their usual ones. *


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

TBH I'm not sure I agree with the idea of "Breeders Insurance".
a) Insurance are basically legalized con people
b) If you can't afford a C section or emergency treatment, you shouldn't be breeding anyway
c) The KC have obviously seen a huge problem with the insurance as in 2 years, they have changed from £10,000 worth of vet fees for mother and pups (to 8 weeks) down to £1000 for mother and pups (to 8 weeks). 
d) Premiums have gone through the roof. 
e) I believe, they no longer insure "difficult whelping" breeds for c sections.
f) The KC are so against most AI/ other intervention, yet used to offer up to £3,000 worth of fertility treatment , don't know if this is still the case  but they are supposedly against "human intervention" regarding the mating/ whelping, so why offer this service, taking me back to point a).
g) Did I mention that if you can't afford it, you shouldn't be doing it


----------

